# ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟*

ياجماعه حد عندة  ترنيمه بس تكون حلوة  مفرحه يعنى للسنه الجديدة 
او حد يعر فترنيمه باسم  فاتت سنه من عمرى ياربى


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*انا عندي ترنيمتين لبابا نويل انما ايه تحفة 

بتقول بابا نويل احنا عارفينك من كذا سنة فاتت كنت هنا جبت هدايا كتير جميلة وحكاية حلوة عن ربنا 
زمارتك لسه معايا بتقول توت توت قبل ما انام تحكيلي حكاية بتخليني انام مبسوط 

لو عاوزينها قوليلي وانا اجبلك لينك ليها هي والتانية اللي برضه عن بابا نويل*


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ماشى  اوك هاتها


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

وانا وانا كمان عاوزة يا مينا 
لو سمحت.


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> وانا وانا كمان عاوزة يا مينا
> لو سمحت.




هههههههههه انتا اتعديت منهم ولا ايه يا مايكل لالالا مش كده 

ينقل لقسم الدكور لحين استرداد وعيه  :smile01


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ترنيمة بابا نويل 1

http://www.geocities.com/ma_2002au/babnawel.zip

بابا نويل 2

http://www.geocities.com/nancy_20042004/santa.zip

عاوز اعرف رائيك ايه الاحلي ضروري جدا جداا 

الرب يباركك صلوا لاجلي​


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ترنيمة لدنيانا قد اتيت لفاديا بزي

http://www.tarneem.com/artists/songs.php?id=11&kind=Solo


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا يا مينا على تعبك 

وشكرا يا دودى على تعب محبتك معانا*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*العفو يا جومانه ومنتظر راي باقي الاعضاء*


----------



## nabil (23 ديسمبر 2005)

شكراً ياغالي ميرسي خالص...............................


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟*

بجدددددددددددددد طلبى   للسنه دى  عاوزة  نغمات بقى المرة دى تنفع للموبايل 
وترانيم لحفله راس السنه 

يلا همتكو بقى  معانا


----------



## †+Rosita+† (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟*

*انا عندى ترانيم كتير لراس السنة يا  artamiss لانى برده بحضر لحفلة راس السنة الايام دى 
بالنسبة لترنيمة فاتت سنة من عمرى ياربى دى كلماتها 
فاتت سنة من عمرى ياربى                     طول السنة وانا شايفك جنبى 
ماشى معاك بجرى وراك                         وانت بايدك تحفظ نفسي 
سنة مليانة بالحب ياربى                         رقة قلبك اسرت قلبى 
خيرك مالى عليا حياتى                          شكرا ليك من قلبي ياربي
بكل كيانى باهتف ليك                             باسبح اسمك واعليك 
سنى صغير وفى ناس اكبر                       لكن انا قلبي مليان بيك 
لو عايزة ترانيم تانى قوليلى :smil12:​*


----------



## artamisss (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟*

 ياجمممممممممممممممممممممممممماعه نفسى فى الترنيمه ارجوووووووووووكم 

  فاتت سنه من عمرى يا ربى 

ياريت حد ينزلها  اوديو   بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## cobcob (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كريسماس حد عندة؟؟؟*



artamisss قال:


> ياجمممممممممممممممممممممممممماعه نفسى فى الترنيمه ارجوووووووووووكم
> 
> فاتت سنه من عمرى يا ربى
> 
> ياريت حد ينزلها  اوديو   بلييييييييييييييييز





*الترنيمة موجودة فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال
فى شريط "يسوع فى بيتنا" 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=960086#post960086​*

*فى موضوع مثبت للطلبات
وهانقفل الموضوع ده​*


----------

